# There Are Black Folks, And There Are Folks Who Are Black



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
*

"...Country and Western, .... *the black experience in country music.* Louis found it hard to understand why so many others of his race failed to connect with this music: *it spoke of rural poverty, of love, of despair, of faithfulness and infidelity, and these were experiences known to all men, black as well as white. *

Just as *poor black people had more in common with poor whites than with wealthy blacks, *so too this music offered a means of expression to those who had endured all of the trauma and sadness with which it dealt, regardless of color. Nevertheless, he had resigned himself to being in a minority as far as this belief was concerned,...."




*".... poor black people had more in common with poor whites than with wealthy blacks,..."*

Interesting perception?



2. Now....those blacks who have been *infected by the disease called Liberalism....well, then skin color is the be-all and end-all.*
You can see that attitude in several members of this very board.




3. How does it show up in Liberal-indoctrinated blacks?

Well....*here's a quote.....see if you know who said this:*


[He carried ]"*…an old clipping of a quote *from Harlem preacher Reverend Samuel D. Proctor. .... put the clipping in his wallet in 1971, when he was studying history at Columbia University, and kept it in wallet after wallet over the ensuing decades.
What were Proctor’s words that [he] found so compelling?

*“Blackness is another issue entirely apart from class in America. No matter how affluent, educated and mobile [a black person] becomes, his race defines him more particularly than anything else.”*



*…*When asked to explain the passage, *[he] replied*, “It really says that… I am not the tall (accomplished and successful professional), I am not the thin (accomplished and successful professional). I am the *black* (accomplished and successful professional).

And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal *or the black doctor/lawyer/whatever with the black homeless person.”…It may seem shocking to hear these *racialist views ascribed to America’s top *(accomplished and successful professional). But to people who have worked (with him,) these attitudes are perfectly familiar."

*"...a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal..."*



4. *Skin color....all that matters.*
For this  _über_-Liberal, lawyer, doctor, whatever....it is exactly the same as being a mugger or a drug dealer.

Sick, huh?

So.....who is the black successful professional who cannot see any further than race?

*Take a guess.
I'll tell you in  moment.....*


----------



## occupied (Oct 7, 2016)

Everyone is different and yet everyone is the same.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

Who is it????


[He carried ]"*…an old clipping of a quote *from Harlem preacher Reverend Samuel D. Proctor. .... put the clipping in his wallet in 1971, when he was studying history at Columbia University, and kept it in wallet after wallet over the ensuing decades.
What were Proctor’s words that [he] found so compelling?

*“Blackness is another issue entirely apart from class in America. No matter how affluent, educated and mobile [a black person] becomes, his race defines him more particularly than anything else.”*



*…*When asked to explain the passage, *[he] replied*, “It really says that… I am not the tall (accomplished and successful professional), I am not the thin (accomplished and successful professional). I am the *black* (accomplished and successful professional).

And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal *or the black doctor/lawyer/whatever with the black homeless person.”…It may seem shocking to hear these *racialist views ascribed to America’s top *(accomplished and successful professional). But to people who have worked (with him,) these attitudes are perfectly familiar."

*"...a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal..."




Who could have reached the very highest levels in our society, ....yet purveys the most insane of Liberals doctrines.....
"...a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal..."



This: all blacks are the same.
Who could it be?
*


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 7, 2016)

Poor PC has fallen prey to PC.  We've all heard this pitch before, poor thing had to clean it up and omit the "n" word.


----------



## Ozone (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> *
> 
> "...Country and Western, .... *the black experience in country music.* Louis found it hard to understand why so many others of his race failed to connect with this music: *it spoke of rural poverty, of love, of despair, of faithfulness and infidelity, and these were experiences known to all men, black as well as white.*


There have been many country/western singers who have made some good music, but I don't know anyone who has made so many good ones  in a row as this man:
*
*



PoliticalChic said:


> ..... *poor black people had more in common with poor whites than with wealthy blacks ... *


Good point.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Poor PC has fallen prey to PC.  We've all heard this pitch before, poor thing had to clean it up and omit the "n" word.




Could you specify where the "n" word would have fit.....or, where you imagine that I had to 'omit' it?


Or....is your post the usual low-life boilerplate attempt to smear, marginalize and silence any voices that don't fall in with you lock-step Liberals?



It might be my fault....I didn't provide any trigger-warnings to Liberals, stating the the OP required a higher level of comprehension than that which you are capable of.


Time for you to go home and set up the “Slip and Slide” so it ends in the knife drawer.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

GLASNOST said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> ...





This was from the same novel...

"Dwight Quick, Vicki Vann, Carl Ray, and Cowboy Troy Coleman from the moderns, DeFord Bailey and Stoney Edwards from the earlier period, along with a little Charlie Pride,..."


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

Black people don't listen to country music, don't pay much attention to NASCAR.

Where is the problem?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> *
> 
> "...Country and Western, .... *the black experience in country music.* Louis found it hard to understand why so many others of his race failed to connect with this music: *it spoke of rural poverty, of love, of despair, of faithfulness and infidelity, and these were experiences known to all men, black as well as white. *
> ...



I can explain it to you in one quote, from the great black heavyweight fighter Jack Johnson:

*"I'm black, and they won't ever let me forget it.

I'm black, and I won't ever let them forget it."*

Get it?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2016)

Poor people have more in common with other poor people than they do rich people?  Holy smokes...what a vapid observation disguised as an orginal thought.

But what in the world does that have to do with liking Country Music?  Fuuuuuuck


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Black people don't listen to country music, don't pay much attention to NASCAR.


Willy T. Ribbs, Bill Lester, Wendell Scott, Charley Pride,  and Ray Charles disagree with you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Black people don't listen to country music, don't pay much attention to NASCAR.
> 
> Where is the problem?





Right here:

[He carried ]"*…an old clipping of a quote *from Harlem preacher Reverend Samuel D. Proctor. .... put the clipping in his wallet in 1971, when he was studying history at Columbia University, and kept it in wallet after wallet over the ensuing decades.
What were Proctor’s words that [he] found so compelling?

*“Blackness is another issue entirely apart from class in America. No matter how affluent, educated and mobile [a black person] becomes, his race defines him more particularly than anything else.”*



*…*When asked to explain the passage, *[he] replied*, “It really says that… I am not the tall (accomplished and successful professional), I am not the thin (accomplished and successful professional). I am the *black* (accomplished and successful professional).

And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal *or the black doctor/lawyer/whatever with the black homeless person.”…It may seem shocking to hear these *racialist views ascribed to America’s top *(accomplished and successful professional). But to people who have worked (with him,) these attitudes are perfectly familiar."

*"...a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal..."




Who could have reached the very highest levels in our society, ....yet purveys the most insane of Liberals doctrines.....
"...a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal..."



This: all blacks are the same.
Who could it be?*
*


See the problem now?*


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 7, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Poor people have more in common with other poor people than they do rich people?  Holy smokes...what a vapid observation disguised as an orginal thought.
> 
> But what in the world does that have to do with liking Country Music?  Fuuuuuuck


Well now, that right there is what ya' call a mighty powerful question.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

*Play That Country Music Black Boy*
*Carl Ray*
View More by This Artist
Open iTunes to preview, buy, and download music.

*Name* *Artist* *Time* *Price* 
*Play That Country Music Black Boy*
*Carl Ray*
View More by This Artist
Open iTunes to preview, buy, and download music.

*Name* *Artist* *Time* *Price* 
1

Play That Country Music Black Boy Carl Ray 4:42 $0.99 View in iTunes
2

When a Memory Fades Away Carl Ray 4:48 $0.99 View in iTunes
3

One More Sunset Carl Ray 3:10 $0.99 View in iTunes
4

Then Again Carl Ray 3:57 $0.99 View in iTunes
5

Corene Carl Ray 3:14 $0.99 View in iTunes
6

Text Book Case (Of What Not to Do) Carl Ray 2:43 $0.99 View in iTunes
7

She Makes the Bad Times Roll Away Carl Ray 3:50 $0.99 View in iTunes
8

When I'm Done Loving You Carl Ray 3:59 $0.99 View in iTunes
9

Toss and Turn Carl Ray 4:11 $0.99 View in iTunes
10

Haggard and Jones Carl Ray 2:42 $0.99 View in iTunes
11

Nothin' But Carl Ray 3:26 $0.99 View in iTunes
12

Was a Black Man Carl Ray 4:07 $0.99 View in iTunes
12 Songs
*Customer Reviews*
*play on 
*
by listenup678
great voice, great songs. hope to hear more from Carl Ray!!

*Great Songs 
*
by Muzikmafiafa93
Carl has a great voice. You feel his emotion in every song

*Top Albums and Songs by Carl Ray*



1.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> ...





GLASNOST said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > Black people don't listen to country music, don't pay much attention to NASCAR.
> ...



You mean you don't know how small that is in comparison to what black people actually listen to?

Those you posted would be called FEW.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> *
> 
> "...Country and Western, .... *the black experience in country music.* Louis found it hard to understand why so many others of his race failed to connect with this music: *it spoke of rural poverty, of love, of despair, of faithfulness and infidelity, and these were experiences known to all men, black as well as white. *
> ...



Maybe it has something to do with Country Music celebrating the Confederacy


----------



## GLASNOST (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> GLASNOST said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...


I sayed they disagree wi'cha. I never went and sayed they's the *only ones *who are iner ested in NASCAR and Country/Western music. I don't believe you read too good.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > Black people don't listen to country music, don't pay much attention to NASCAR.
> ...



I have no idea what point it is that you're trying to make .. but coming from someone as obsessed with race as you are, this all seems incredibly silly.

Unknown to you, 'blackness' is also shared among many white people.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> ...





Oooo.....ya' mean the way the most popular Democrat, Bill 'the rapist' Clinton did?
So....the Confederate Flag is a sure sign of racism?

Hmmmm....you may have a point:


a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.




b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:

(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.

(b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]

(c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy


[Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of RacismJust to refresh everyone's memories, we're talking about the official national flag that was used to represent the Confederate States of America during the Civil War. You know, that awkward time period when the South was vehemently fighting to keep slavery around as a means of economic prosperity for white plantation owners.

I've heard arguments time and again about how the Confederate flag is no longer representative of slavery, and how it's now indicative of "Southern pride and heritage." But I'm really over the whole "respect your heritage" mantra, especially when your heritage _is_hate.

*Let's Stop Pretending the Confederate Flag Isn't a Symbol of Racism | Huffington Post
	
*

You voted for him.....twice?

So....you're a double down racist?


----------



## bendog (Oct 7, 2016)

And does so by referencing a fictional homosexual black hit man who is a recurring character in a mystery series (quite good btw) written by a white Irish author.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 7, 2016)

So poor blacks have more in common with poor whites?

So how come whenever conservatives talk about poverty, they make it about race, explicitly or implicitly?

Why is it that every time I point out that there are more poor whites on government assistance than blacks,

the inevitable RW'er response is 'not if you go by percentage!'  IOW stop trying to talk about poverty that isn't black!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...





BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...




1. I simply asked you a question. This:
[He carried ]"*…an old clipping of a quote *from Harlem preacher Reverend Samuel D. Proctor. .... put the clipping in his wallet in 1971, when he was studying history at Columbia University, and kept it in wallet after wallet over the ensuing decades.
What were Proctor’s words that [he] found so compelling?

*“Blackness is another issue entirely apart from class in America. No matter how affluent, educated and mobile [a black person] becomes, his race defines him more particularly than anything else.”*



*…*When asked to explain the passage, *[he] replied*, “It really says that… I am not the tall (accomplished and successful professional), I am not the thin (accomplished and successful professional). I am the *black* (accomplished and successful professional).

And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal *or the black doctor/lawyer/whatever with the black homeless person.”…It may seem shocking to hear these *racialist views ascribed to America’s top *(accomplished and successful professional). But to people who have worked (with him,) these attitudes are perfectly familiar."

*"...a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal..."




Who could have reached the very highest levels in our society, ....yet purveys the most insane of Liberals doctrines.....
"...a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal..."



This: all blacks are the same.
Know who said that?
You agree with that premise?




You're not afraid to answer that, are you?*


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Yes, HELL YES .. the confederate flag is a sure sign of racism .. which is why they've been moved to the garbage dumps.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



In case you missed it, USMB conservatives, the OP just called you racist if you support the Confederate flag.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

bendog said:


> And does so by referencing a fictional homosexual black hit man who is a recurring character in a mystery series (quite good btw) written by a white Irish author.




You're certainly correct about Connolly.
Now....there is a real question, one that Liberals should confront.

Wanna try?

[He carried ]"*…an old clipping of a quote *from Harlem preacher Reverend Samuel D. Proctor. .... put the clipping in his wallet in 1971, when he was studying history at Columbia University, and kept it in wallet after wallet over the ensuing decades.
What were Proctor’s words that [he] found so compelling?

*“Blackness is another issue entirely apart from class in America. No matter how affluent, educated and mobile [a black person] becomes, his race defines him more particularly than anything else.”*



*…*When asked to explain the passage, *[he] replied*, “It really says that… I am not the tall (accomplished and successful professional), I am not the thin (accomplished and successful professional). I am the *black* (accomplished and successful professional).

And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal *or the black doctor/lawyer/whatever with the black homeless person.”…It may seem shocking to hear these *racialist views ascribed to America’s top *(accomplished and successful professional). But to people who have worked (with him,) these attitudes are perfectly familiar."

*"...a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal..."




Who could have reached the very highest levels in our society, ....yet purveys the most insane of Liberals doctrines.....
"...a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal..."



This: all blacks are the same.

You agree with that?
*
Are all blacks the same?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





So, we can stipulate that Bill 'the rapist' Clinton is and has always been a racist?
Excellent.


So....the most popular Democrat official is a racist.....

.....which makes the party and voters who support him.....


_....RACISTS._

Again, excellent.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 7, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...




"Unknown to you, 'blackness' is also shared among many white people."

Perhaps inadvertently, you have made the point this thread was designed to explore.
In effect, you are casting the lie to the man being quoted.


You may, in fact, be surprised at who is being quoted.....



Stay tuned.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





24 years ago.....

There is only one party supporting the Confederate Flag today and that is the REPUBLICAN PARTY

Not to mention NASCAR and Country music


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Afraid? 

First, "insane liberal doctrines' is stupid. Blacks prefer liberalism FAR more than anything coming from the insane right .. where you live.

Secondly, racism bonds the vast majority of all people of color. You can call that whatever you want .. but that bonding is why we have the relative freedoms in this country that we do .. and that bonding is a major reason why Trump, your candidate, has no chance of getting anywhere near the presidency.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I absolutely could not care less who is being quoted .. it changes nothing, says nothing.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2016)

She is hiding behind that quote like it means something


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





This wasn't 24 years ago:

*"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'*
*
 ....in the 2008 election by describing Barack Obama this way: "A few years ago, this guy would have been carrying our bags."

This anecdote is revealed in a New Yorker article on the relationship between Bill Clinton and Obama:

Tim Russert told me that, according to his sources, Bill Clinton, in an effort to secure an endorsement for Hillary from Ted Kennedy, said to Kennedy, “A few years ago, this guy would have been carrying our bags.”

 in the 2008 election by describing Barack Obama this way: "A few years ago, this guy would have been carrying our bags."
Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'



Rammed your words back down your lying throat pretty easily, huh?*


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 7, 2016)

I hate rap and hip hop.  I love the blues.  

But most of all, I despise contemporary, commercial white pop country music.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 7, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> She is hiding behind that quote like it means something



She's doing her usual namedropping which she thinks represents her intelligence.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> She is hiding behind that quote like it means something



It's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Black people don't listen to country music, don't pay much attention to NASCAR.
> 
> Where is the problem?



Why blacks don't drive in NASCAR?

Pistol won't stay under front seat.

Pit crew pants on the ground

No passenger seat for the Ho.

When there's a crash they bail out & run.

They can't wear their helmets sideways.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...



"I absolutely could not care less who is being quoted .. it changes nothing, says nothing."

Really?

Not even if he is a sterling, and 'well respected' spokesperson for the party I assume you support?


I detect a palpable fear....as if you've painted yourself into a corner.


Excellent.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



MEANINGLESS


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > Black people don't listen to country music, don't pay much attention to NASCAR.
> ...




This is why the only conservative comedian left is Dennis Miller and the only audience he gets is the O'Reilly age group


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




"24 years ago....."

I'm having fun tossing your own words back in your kisser....

How about this:
David Duke ran for governor 25 years ago.....so you're totally copacetic with him, too?



Are we having fun yet?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




So, you're saying that you support everything someone says in the Party you support? 

Oops, your logic fails again


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Bill Clinton was correct

He is commenting on how far blacks have risen in this country. At the time Barack Obama was born, his black father would have been lynched in much of America for marrying a white woman


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > She is hiding behind that quote like it means something
> ...




Know who said it?


C'mon.....take a guess.


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 7, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...



Why not just admit you're a dumbass cracker who finds "micro-aggressions" in things that have nothing to do with you?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



David Duke is still a racist


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




"MEANINGLESS:

Your new avi?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



What you detect is just how much I don't care what about your right-wing gotcha point.

.. and take this with you .. I'm not a democrat .. which sure as Hell does not make me a republican.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No, he was engaging in wish fulfillment.

He wanted Obama to carry his bags.



Do you deny he has been a racist his entire (Democrat) political life?

C'mon....challenge me to prove it.
Double dog dare ya'


----------



## Tom Horn (Oct 7, 2016)

How about this folks....instead of being too freaking lazy to omit the parts of the thread you're not replying to, try it so we can have more than 3 or 4 replies on a page.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Cal it whatever you want .. who cares?

But whatever you call it, it still won't make any sense of this thread.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





"David Duke is still a racist"

As is Bill 'the rapist' Clinton...and, by extension, the voters who supported him.

You.



Democrats love to harvest the black vote, but have given them nothing but making a particular word a no-no.

That's the truth, isn't it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...




Life lesson for today: Reality is defined by action, not by words.

The action is how you keep coming back claiming you don't care.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The truth is that black people aren't going to vote for an all-white political party .. thus, once again, your all-white candidate for the White House will lose again .. and right-wingers like you are left to whine about it .. just as you're doing right now.

Truth in a nutshell.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...




"Blacks prefer liberalism FAR more than anything coming from the insane right ."

Exactly what you are helping in this exercise today.

But...you fail to understand what the colloquial 'Liberalism' means today.

Not what you imagine.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I don't give a rats ass about your non-existent point .. but I do enjoy pointing out how ridiculous you are.

Your lesson .. :0)


----------



## ClosedCaption (Oct 7, 2016)

Tom Horn said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Horn said:
> ...



Why would I do that?  Because you beg?...well beg some more


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Black people don't listen to country music, don't pay much attention to NASCAR.
> 
> Where is the problem?



Come to Tejas and you will be amazed how many do!


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Stupid.

When Trump gets his ass stomped, Hillary Clinton will do something serious about the terrorism of US police officers .. and she'll do it because she wants to get re-elected .. and once again, she will need an energized black vote. You can call that whatever you want .. who cares?

On the flip side, when Trump loses, you and your all-white ilk will be traveling on the road to being the Whigs .. AND, as America continues to evolve .. soon we won't even know that you're here.

Stop whining.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Hmmm.....a post sticking up for the view that melanin is more important a basis for voting than is principle or the issues.

So sad.....another one infected with the Democrat Disease.




But....that's exactly what this thread was designed to reveal.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > Black people don't listen to country music, don't pay much attention to NASCAR.
> ...



That may be true .. in Tejas .. but only a small percentage of us care about country music .. and I can't see any reason why we should.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Oct 7, 2016)

And there are people that are "people" and the rest of us are real people.
Nothing like you.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



As usual....when challenged you turn childish

I'm not going to bother refuting your pathetic propaganda


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...




1. Nothing about Trump in this thread.
Changing the subject means you lose?
Excellent.


2. But...it is about values and attitudes.
Sooooo, as you have injected the police into the discussion.....I wonder if you'd like to explain this discrepancy:

*a. "Standard anti-cop ideology, whether emanating from the ACLU or the academy,[or Barack Obama] holds that law enforcement actions are raci*st if they don’t mirror population data. New York City illustrates why that expectation is so misguided. Blacks make up 23 percent of New York City’s population, but they commit 75 percent of all shootings, 70 percent of all robberies, and 66 percent of all violent crime, according to victims and witnesses.

Add Hispanic shootings and you account for *98 percent of all illegal gunfire* in the city. Whites are 33 percent of the city’s population, but they commit fewer than two percent of all shootings, four percent of all robberies, and five percent of all violent crime. 

[Don't even bother looking for Asian crime statistics.]

These disparities mean that virtually every time the police in New York are called out on a gun run—meaning that someone has just been shot—they are being summoned to _minority neighborhoods looking for minority suspects._




b. The geographic disparities are also huge. *In Brownsville, Brooklyn, the per capita shooting rate is 81 times higher than in nearby Bay Ridge, Brooklyn*—the first neighborhood predominantly black, the second neighborhood predominantly white and Asian. As a result, police presence and use of proactive tactics are much higher in Brownsville than in Bay Ridge.

This incidence of crime means that innocent black men have a much higher chance than innocent white men of being stopped by the police because they match the description of a suspect. This is not something the police choose. It is a reality..." The Danger of the “Black Lives Matter” Movement



*Again?*

*'In Brownsville, Brooklyn, the per capita shooting rate is 81 times higher than in nearby Bay Ridge, Brooklyn*—the first neighborhood predominantly black, the second neighborhood predominantly white and Asian.'


Brownsville population, ......60,000

Bay Ridge population.......70,000


And this:
"*Standard anti-cop ideology, whether emanating from the ACLU or the academy,[or Barack Obama] holds that law enforcement actions are raci*st..."

Really?



Wanna reconsider your post?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



 Laughable coming from something like you.

You're whining because we're not infected with the disease of being a republican .. thus your candidate loses.

NEWSFLASH .. it's only going to get worse. :0)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

boilermaker55 said:


> And there are people that are "people" and the rest of us are real people.
> Nothing like you.




Trigger warning: this thread is for folks with a higher ability with comprehension than you have.

Now...back to your blanket fort.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





"I'm not going to bother refuting your pathetic propaganda."

Surely the winner in the category of "Unintentional Humor."


----------



## boilermaker55 (Oct 7, 2016)

Try again, your post is totally filled with innuendos that those like you continue to use to try to prove something that you have no concept.




PoliticalChic said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > And there are people that are "people" and the rest of us are real people.
> ...


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

boilermaker55 said:


> Try again, your post is totally filled with innuendos that those like you continue to use to try to prove something that you have no concept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boilermaker55 said:


> Try again, your post is totally filled with innuendos that those like you continue to use to try to prove something that you have no concept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"...your post is totally filled with innuendos that those like you continue to useto try to prove something that you have no concept."

I searched and searched your post....but couldn't find the examples you certainly must have meant to post....


....unless, there are none.


You couldn't be that stupid.....
...could you?


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



 I don't give a shit about your post, nor your nonsensical point. Don't give a fuck about what you think about black people or the police.

This thread isn't about Obama .. you lose AGAIN.

Oh yeah .. :0)

*Obama Approval Rating Soars As He Prepares To Storm The Campaign Trail For Clinton*
The Democratic nominee will have a popular outgoing president by her side to close out the campaign and bring home a victory.
Obama Approval Rating Soars As He Prepares To Storm The Campaign Trail For Clinton

It appears that you need to spend more time working out your own failed political course instead of worrying about what people that don't give a fuck about you will do.

... just sayin' :0)


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > Try again, your post is totally filled with innuendos that those like you continue to use to try to prove something that you have no concept.
> ...



 I have no illusions that you possess the capacity to figure it out .. nor do I care that you can't.

A meaningless thread from a meaningless blip on my screen.

Nutshell :0)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...





 Time and again, when folks realize they have been skewered, their language falls to the vulgar. It's one of those hard to hide psychological tells....your anger at being bested leaks out as vulgarity.

That is why I never have to do the same.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

*"...a common cause that bonds the black (lawyer, doctor, etc.) with the black criminal..."*
So.....who is the black successful professional who* cannot see any further than race?*


OK....time's up.




5. The original quote comes from J.Christian Adam's book, "Injustice."


"For much of his life, *Attorney General Eric H. Holder Jr. carried around something peculiar…an old clipping of a quote *from Harlem preacher Reverend Samuel D. Proctor. Holder put the clipping in his wallet in 1971, when he was studying history at Columbia University, and kept it in wallet after wallet over the ensuing decades.

 What were Proctor’s words that Holder found so compelling? 
*“Blackness is another issue entirely apart from class in America. No matter how affluent, educated and mobile [a black person] becomes, his race defines him more particularly than anything else.”

…*When asked to explain the passage, *Holder replied*, “It really says that… I am not the tall U.S. attorney, I am not the thin United States Attorney. I am the black United States attorney. And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”

…It may seem shocking to hear these *racialist views ascribed to America’s top law enforcement officer*. But to people who have worked inside the Civil Rights Division at the Department of Justice, these attitudes are perfectly familiar."
DOJ Whistleblower J. Christian Adams Releases New Book | Video | TheBlaze.comDOJ‘s ’Whistleblower’ in New Black Panther Case Releases Book



What are little boys made of
What are little boys made of
Snips & snails & puppy dogs tails
And such are little boys made of.


Well.....that may be what little boys are made of.....

...*.but rabid, mouth-foaming, tunnel-vision, color-dependent racism is what Liberals are made of.*



And, it infects a great number of black people.....you can see it in some of the responses in this very thread.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Grow up little girl.

My language is a reflection of how little respect I have for racist morons who talk about black people.

Don't like it .. find another playmate. :0)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...





You've served your purpose.

Dismissed.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...





Wow!!!!


You sure ran and hid when I posted this:

2. But...it is about values and attitudes.
Sooooo, as you have injected the police into the discussion.....I wonder if you'd like to explain this discrepancy:

*a. "Standard anti-cop ideology, whether emanating from the ACLU or the academy,[or Barack Obama] holds that law enforcement actions are raci*st if they don’t mirror population data. New York City illustrates why that expectation is so misguided. Blacks make up 23 percent of New York City’s population, but they commit 75 percent of all shootings, 70 percent of all robberies, and 66 percent of all violent crime, according to victims and witnesses.

Add Hispanic shootings and you account for *98 percent of all illegal gunfire* in the city. Whites are 33 percent of the city’s population, but they commit fewer than two percent of all shootings, four percent of all robberies, and five percent of all violent crime. 

[Don't even bother looking for Asian crime statistics.]

These disparities mean that virtually every time the police in New York are called out on a gun run—meaning that someone has just been shot—they are being summoned to_minority neighborhoods looking for minority suspects._




b. The geographic disparities are also huge. *In Brownsville, Brooklyn, the per capita shooting rate is 81 times higher than in nearby Bay Ridge, Brooklyn*—the first neighborhood predominantly black, the second neighborhood predominantly white and Asian. As a result, police presence and use of proactive tactics are much higher in Brownsville than in Bay Ridge.

This incidence of crime means that innocent black men have a much higher chance than innocent white men of being stopped by the police because they match the description of a suspect. This is not something the police choose. It is a reality..." The Danger of the “Black Lives Matter” Movement



*Again?*

*'In Brownsville, Brooklyn, the per capita shooting rate is 81 times higher than in nearby Bay Ridge, Brooklyn*—the first neighborhood predominantly black, the second neighborhood predominantly white and Asian.'


Brownsville population, ......60,000

Bay Ridge population.......70,000


And this:
"*Standard anti-cop ideology, whether emanating from the ACLU or the academy,[or Barack Obama] holds that law enforcement actions are raci*st..."

Really?




Facts seem to do to Liberals what the cross does to vampires.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Fuck you .. dismiss that. :0)

It doesn't go without notice that you RAN from the political truth of the bonding that you hate so much.

Clinton will win, Trump will lose, your all-white party diminishes further.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Oct 7, 2016)

What it is about, as all PC posts, an attempt to impress oneself.
Rarely should anyone pay any attention to the drivel that exudes from PC brain.
PC is  entirely disillusion.


----------



## rcfieldz (Oct 7, 2016)

So...that makes Eminem just a white rapper.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Mindless LOSER drivel. :0)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...




Vulgarity certainly suits you,...it goes with your political choices.

"Clinton will win, Trump will lose, your all-white party diminishes further."

And you serve yet another purpose....you prove this:
"Principle is nothing to liberals. Winning is everything." 
Coulter


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

boilermaker55 said:


> What it is about, as all PC posts, an attempt to impress oneself.
> Rarely should anyone pay any attention to the drivel that exudes from PC brain.
> PC is  entirely disillusion.




If you didn't 'pay attention,' why do you keep trying?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 7, 2016)

↑
..... *poor black people had more in common with poor whites than with wealthy blacks ... *

*and thusly:*

*..... poor white people have more in common with poor blacks than with wealthy whites ... *

And that's what the power structure wants no one to figure out, those two connected realities, ever since Bacon's Rebellion.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...


Jon Stewart's audience was and is older than you think.

Not to mention John Oliver and the less popular Democrat shills pretending to be comedians with even older audiences.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> BlackAsCoal said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


 
There's no poster here more vulgar than thee hon.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


So is Obama and his church.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


 
Yes of course, they're exactly the same, which is why you're much more comfortable with one over the other.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > BlackAsCoal said:
> ...




Another lie.

Any reader recognizes your attempt to hide.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


 
Just keep on posting shoog .....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You sure ran off with your tail between your legs when I eviscerated you with this post:


"Poor PC has fallen prey to PC. We've all heard this pitch before, poor thing had to clean it up and omit the "n" word."



Could you specify where the "n" word would have fit.....or, where you imagine that I had to 'omit' it?

Or....is your post the usual low-life boilerplate attempt to smear, marginalize and silence any voices that don't fall in with you lock-step Liberals?



You're truly one of the 'low hanging fruit.'


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 7, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


 
Have a lovely weekend hon.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...





Leaving already???
I was just about to poison your tea.


A thought, on your moving on:
_*Some people are like clouds....once they disappear, it's a beautiful day.*_


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I am very pro-white like Duke is, but I don't subscribe to the whole idea that different races have high variations of IQ and such like he and Jared Taylor do.

The problem isn't some inherent flaw or quirk of non-white people, the problem is the inherent, heightened tribalism caused by a multicultural and multiracial society.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...




You'll find this interesting:

1. Can acceptance of* the welfare lifestyle influence 'intelligence'? *Professor Arthur R. Jensen writes that he sensed that the IQ scores of lower-income children didn't represent their actual mental ability.

 ".... I felt these children were really brighter than their IQ would indicate. They often appeared inhibited in their responsiveness in the testing situation on their first visit to my office, and when this was the case I usually had them come in on two to four different days for half-hour sessions with me in a “play therapy” room, in which we did nothing more than get acquainted by playing ball, using finger paints, drawing on the blackboard, making things out of clay, and so forth.As soon as the child seemed to be completely at home in this setting,* I would retest him on a parallel form of the Stanford-Binet, a boost in IQ of 8 to 10 points or so was the rule; it rarely failed..." *ftp://s208.math.msu.su/504000/b004fd80e4497311e1d4307bab8103da

a. "Since '8 to 10 points' is more than half the average IQ difference ...between black and white Americans, the disappearance of that much IQ differential from a simple change...suggest that the magnitude [of racial mental ability]" may not be all that fixed, after all. Sowell, "Intelligence and Race," p. 61.



2. Lest any miss the point, it is that the multiculturalists' unfortunate belief that all cultures are equal, is both prevalent in education, and destructive. During WWI, the results of *mental tests of white soldiers from various Southern states were lower than the mental test scores of black soldiers from various Northern states. * H.J.Butcher, "Human Intelligence: Its Nature and Assessment," p. 252.



3. Another feature to consider in the *heredity vs. environment controversy: females are several times as numerous as males among blacks with high IQs.* Witty and Jenkins, "Educational Achievement of a Group of Gifted Negro Children," Journal of Educational Psychology, vol. 25, p. 593.

They inherit the same genes, are raised in the same homes and neighborhoods......*explanations rest on the culture*, the excessively 'macho' roles of males associated with and emphasizing certain sociopathologies.



Yet, as we have seen.....Liberals find all blacks to be the same.

Hence, the true racists.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

Lest any miss the connections between what we call 'science' and the use of same in political doctrines...

1. Almost synonymous with* 'the Progressive Era' is the idea that science was the basis for the ideas behind it.* The impetus for the scientific views was the huge European immigration, especially the shift from Northern and Western Europeans, to Southern and Eastern Europeans. Unhappiness with the way these new waves looked, or behaved, *scientists leapt to explain how inferior they were!* For same, came the efficient manner of dealing with these problems. The start was the accumulation of data on crime rates, disease rates, mental test scores, school performance.

a. 100,000 soldier were tested during WWI, and those of English, German, and Irish ancestry scored considerably higher than those of Russian, Italian, and Polish. Brigham, "A Study of American Intelligence," (1923), p. xx.

b. This would certainly be of interest to our local anti-Semites....
Carl Brigham, authority on mental tests, and creator of the College Board's Scholastic Aptitude Test- *claimed that the Army test 'disproved the popular belief that the Jew is highly intelligent.'* 
Brigham, Ibid, p. 190.

c. Check this out:
*Black children in Youngstown, Ohio, scored higher than children of Polish, Greek, and other immigrants there.* 
Pinter and Keller, "Intelligence Tests of Foreign Children," Journal of Educational Psychology,(April 1922), p. 215.



d. What to do with these 'facts'?
* For progressives and liberals, "theirs was the vision of the anointed as surrogate decision- makers....[including] an expanded role for government and an expanded role for judges to re-interpret the Constitution so as to loosen the restrictions on the powers of government." * Sowell, "Intellectuals and Race," p. 26.



2. So....where did our Progressives take us? *Eugenics, the attempts to prevent the breeding by the wrong kind of people, *"the multiplication of the unfit, the production of a horde of unwanted souls." 
From "The Control of Births," _The New Republic_, March 6, 1915.

_The New Republic _was the journal of Liberalism.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 7, 2016)

Time to drive home the post that these 'melanists' are the fools of our society.
They've bought the propaganda from Liberals/Democrats that people must be seen and judged as groups...not as the Founders wished: as individuals.



6. So..*.we have 'Louis,' who says ".... poor black people had more in common with poor whites than with wealthy blacks,..."

...and then we have professional Liberal, Eric Holder, who sees nothing but skin color.*



Here's my expert:

7.  *Black playwright Zora Neale Hurston* was of the former persuasion, not steeped in Liberalism's obsession with color, gives an explanation for the lap-dogs of the Democrats that so many blacks have become:
 “Throughout the New Deal era the relief program was the biggest weapon ever placed in the hands of those who sought power and votes…Dependent upon government for their daily bread, men gradually relaxed their watchfulness and submitted to the will of the “Little White Father,”…                                                          WORLD | History turned right side up | Marvin Olasky | Feb. 13, 2010


  Neale Hurston was right, and she said it the poetic way only a playwright could:
*“All your skin folks ain’t your kin folks. 
And all your color ain’t your kind!” 

*


8. Hurston was a Republican who was generally sympathetic to the Old Right and a fan of Booker T. Washington's self-help politics. She disagreed with the philosophies (including Communism and the New Deal) supported by many of her colleagues in the Harlem Renaissance.                                                         Zora Neale Hurston - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hopefully, Ms. Hurston will take her rightful place among blacks, and be the true beacon of freedom.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2016)

9. This thread turned out to be surprisingly successful, and could not have been so had it not been for the input from two Liberals participants.


... the premise being thrust into the limelight was an essential *difference between Liberalism, and conservatism.*

The former requires that Americans be judged, viewed, and treated based on group membership.....

....while the conservative designs of *our Founders foresaw a nation in which each of us was treated as, seen as, an individual, unique, and one-of-a-kind.*




So...the title.....the collective, "blacks"...all with the same wants, desires, needs...
....or simply people, some of whom happen to have more or less melanin in their skin than others.




I'm going to show how our Liberal pals fell right into proving my premise.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2016)

10. Right out of the starting gate, in post #4, Fenton Clumsy saw the inception of a thread about blacks and assumed the usual Liberal proprietary view of the group.....

The Liberals view is that they 'own' said group of Americans, and no one else can even mention them!


There is the unacceptable thought, the fear, that somehow control of 'the blacks' might be wrested away......a terrible event considering how much effort has been put into controlling the schools, and the media and academia to convince black Americans that the Democrats/Liberals are their saviors and their only hope!




So, Clumsy tries to suggest that any post about blacks by a conservative is really aimed at calling them.....guess what?


Watch:

" Poor PC has fallen prey to PC. We've all heard this pitch before, poor thing had to clean it up and omit the "n" word."





One can immediately sense the fear Liberal have of losing the black vote....an event that would end the chances of Democrats to ever......ever.....win a national election.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2016)

11. The most damning *proof of my thesis*, that skin color is the defining characteristic, and the only important one for any human being- to Liberals/Democrats-  was the testimony of Obama Attorney-General Eric Holder, who *actually stated that being a physician, or even the top law enforcement official in America, pales (pun intended) in comparison to skin color.*

A truly demeaning view of accomplishment and achievement....


When asked to explain the passage, *Holder replied*, “It really says that… I am not the tall U.S. attorney, I am not the thin United States Attorney. *I am the black* United States attorney. And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”
Eric Holder




One can only conclude that Barack Obama would agree.




But our Liberal poster, CoalBlack, used this juvenile response to Holder's statement, pretending not to understand why that is significant...

Post # 19
"I have no idea what point it is that you're trying to make .. but coming from someone as obsessed with race as you are, this all seems incredibly silly."


To decry the view that a lawyer and a doctor are the same as mugger or a drug dealer...as long as they are both black is....._"silly"_???




Shouldn't every black American be incensed to have themselves characterized in his way????


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2016)

12. Every Liberal, it seems, must attempt to pound their chest claiming to be 'the friend of 'the blacks'....shielding them from the (*imaginary*) racism of America.....or, as Coulter put it:   

'Thrilled with their role as ‘white friend-of-the-blacks,’ many found that they could actually make a living at it! The part requires sneering at nonexistent racists, and memorizing one line: “Goddam it, this may cost me my career but I’m going to speak up for racial equality and let the chips fall where they may!”




 ....and, providing a bit of comic relief, our pal "Always-Leftist-All-Of-The-Time," Rightwinger, tried to jump in to protect blacks from confederate flags and southerners, *until I pointed this out...*



a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.




b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:

(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.

(b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]

(c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy



Then he wandered off with this....
" I'm not going to bother refuting your pathetic propaganda."


And he didn't.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2016)

13. Why is it so important to dissuade every American from the view that people must be treated as groups, rather than based on who they are as a person, and what they do?

a. When did Liberals/Democrats become enemies of Martin Luther King, Jr.?
"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character."


b.  "*If “fairness” is associated with group-identity, *with all of the associated accommodations, law will be reduced to constant petition of government for special and specific exemptions from justice. *Law, to be just, but be written and carried out in ignorance of the identity of its claimants."
David Mamet, "The Secret Knowledge."*





*Yet, we have the view of Eric Holder, that skin color is all that counts:*  "...*there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”

*Shouldn't our Liberal pal, Coal-Sister, know that that is absurd and insulting to blacks????*

*Yet, in post #32, she responds to Holder's racist claim thus:*

"I absolutely could not care less who is being quoted .. it changes nothing, says nothing."





I couldn't have paid someone to provide better support for my premise, that so many are infected with the Democrat Disease, the form that removes intellect judgment.

Coal-Sister, I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 8, 2016)

Everyone should be asking why the media let Holder slide?
The would have slaughtered anyone on the right for this....


14. “*Has anyone asked Holder what exactly is the “common cause” that binds the black attorney general and the black criminal?* More important, what should the black attorney general do about this common cause? Should the black criminal feel empathy for the black attorney general or more likely, do the favors only flow in one direction?
....pervasive and open hostility exists within the Justice Department towards race-neutral enforcement of voting rights laws….the Justice Department’s unwillingness to enforce voting laws equally and in a racially fair way.
[Holder let the New Black Panthers go in Philly....]


 Holder’s explanation of Proctor’s quote offers some key insights into our attorney generals’ worldview. First, being “more particular” than anything else, *skin color limits and defines Americans- in other words, race comes first for Holder.* Second, despite Americans’ widespread belief in trans-racial principles such as individual liberty and equal protection, *blacks are expected to show solidarity with other blacks. *
And third, *black law enforcement officers are expected to show this solidarity toward their racial compatriots, including black criminals.” *                                                         J. Christian Adams, “Injustice: Exposing The Racial Agenda of the Obama Justice Department,” p. 2. 


*"....black law enforcement officers are expected to show this solidarity toward their racial compatriots, including black criminals.” *
*
Be very clear.....if you vote Democrat....you support this.

*


15. "Patriots of all races gave their lives to enshrine racial equality in this country, via the 14th and 15th Amendments and then during the Civil Rights movement. The beneficiaries of these sacrifices should not be limited, either. *The Justice Department should undergo a searching examination as to why they are unwilling to enforce voting laws in a racially fair fashion and change course.*

Not only has _the Department never lodged an objection under Section 5 to a plan which discriminates against a white minority,_ they don’t even conduct the analysis. The DOJ will not be able to produce a single document over the 45-year history of the Voting Rights Act where the bureaucrats even considered this possibility.


Inside and outside the DOJ, some will snicker at the notion that the provisions of Section 5 should be used_ to protect whites and Asians_ when they are in the minority in a covered jurisdiction. Please snicker so the rest of America can hear you. It’s time you engage the debate, or else you are about to lose it badly without ever having spoken up."
http://pajamasmedia.com/blog/the-ike-brown-case-is-the-doj-about-to-fail-another-race-based-test/3/



This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
Not with a bang but a whimper.
T.S. Eliot


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 9, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> *
> 
> "...Country and Western, .... *the black experience in country music.* Louis found it hard to understand why so many others of his race failed to connect with this music: *it spoke of rural poverty, of love, of despair, of faithfulness and infidelity, and these were experiences known to all men, black as well as white. *
> ...


Blacks no longer listen to country music as a majority because it doesn't address their issues as a whole. Not many Blacks live out in rural areas anymore. Most Blacks live in the suburbs or the ghettos in close proximity with white racism. They prefer some music that speaks to the blues of living around white people. Real Hip Hop (not that watered down crap you hear nowdays), R&B and dance music all do that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 9, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> ...





This thread is not about county and western music.

It is about whether there only one kind of 'black'...or there are a multitude of kinds, types, and varieties.


If you are the sort whose mind has been co-opted by Liberals, as you are, then there is one and only one, and the Democrat Party has been assigned the task of speaking for them/him.


In Life magazine, April 7, 1947, Prof. Arthur M. SchlesingerJr., national co-chairman of ADA, declared: "The existence of Franklin Roosevelt relieved American liberals for a dozen years of the responsibility of thinking for themselves."


Or, as Eric Holder put it....
"... *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 9, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You have country music right in the OP. There is no one kind of Black. Only a retard would believe that. Blacks are individuals within the dynamic of being a group. Sort of like cells that make up an organ. Some of those cells can turn cancerous and become uncle tom cells. Others cells simply forget that they make up an organ but make no mistake they are part of the organ regardless of how they feel about it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Well...perhaps you'd care to explain why you agree with this chain-gang mentality:

"... *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”





Time to drive home the point that you 'melanists' are the fools of our society.
You've bought the propaganda from Liberals/Democrats that people must be seen and judged as groups...not as the Founders wished: as individuals.



6. So..*.we have 'Louis,' who says ".... poor black people had more in common with poor whites than with wealthy blacks,..."

...and then we have professional Liberal, Eric Holder, who sees nothing but skin color.*



Here's my expert:

7. *Black playwright Zora Neale Hurston* was of the former persuasion, not steeped in Liberalism's obsession with color, gives an explanation for the lap-dogs of the Democrats that so many blacks have become:
“Throughout the New Deal era the relief program was the biggest weapon ever placed in the hands of those who sought power and votes…Dependent upon government for their daily bread, men gradually relaxed their watchfulness and submitted to the will of the “Little White Father,”… WORLD | History turned right side up | Marvin Olasky | Feb. 13, 2010


Neale Hurston was right, and she said it the poetic way only a playwright could:

*“All your skin folks ain’t your kin folks. 
And all your color ain’t your kind!” 
*



8. Hurston was a Republican who was generally sympathetic to the Old Right and a fan of Booker T. Washington's self-help politics. She disagreed with the philosophies (including Communism and the New Deal) supported by many of her colleagues in the Harlem Renaissance. Zora Neale Hurston - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hopefully, Ms. Hurston will take her rightful place among blacks, and be the true beacon of freedom.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I dont agree with a chain gang mentality. I do however, agree Black people should be bonded over the common experiences of being Black in a country that hates them. If you have an issue with that then thats really too bad.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




1. " I do however, agree Black people should be bonded over the common experiences of being Black in a country that hates them."

"... *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”

Muggers, killers, drug dealers...vs. doctors and lawyers.
..... what are those common experiences of being Black in the above?



2. "...a country that hates them..."
Perhaps you'd care to explain how that applies to the 65,915,796 American citizens who voted for the black candidate.

Or...simply apologize for your insanity and slander of this nation.



3. And, as for those who voted against said candidate, what role do you suppose Obama's unbroken record of failure in both domestic policy and in foreign policy had in their decision....?

Clearly, the man should never have been elected in the first place.
Don't you agree?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



1. See this is the ignorance that amuses me about non Blacks. They ask silly questions then argue with the answers as if it is going to change the minds of Black people. If you are just asking questions to rationalize them away....why ask them in the first place?  You would be better off just making up a mantra that says "all Black people are hallucinating and there is nothing actively holding them back or attempting to oppress them."


2. Fuck apologizing and fuck those in this nation that work to hold Blacks back.

3. There was nothing in Obamas record that had a part in the decision to not vote for him. He had never been POTUS before so that couldnt have been the reason. I think it was awesome he was elected twice even when whites were the only demographic that voted against him. Every other demographic/race was over 60% in favor of Obama while whites never made it past 40%


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





1. Time and again, when folks realize they have been skewered, their language falls to the vulgar. It's one of those hard to hide psychological tells....your anger at being bested leaks out as vulgarity.

That is why I never have to do the same.




2. In juxtaposition, let's hear from a black American whose vision and mind has not been warped by Liberalism...


"In eighth grade English class, 1974, after I gave what must have been a brilliant and insightful observation, a black girl across the room raised her hand, and announced to the class, “He talk like a white boy!”
What did LaQueesha mean? That is spoke clearly? Intelligently? That some timbre was missing from my voice? That moment was the beginning of my life.
It was suddenly clear that my definition of my black self was unimportant: my membership credentials to the brotherhood were confiscated and ripped to shreds. The way I spoke, the sound of my voice, my diction, clearly meant that I was trying to be something I wasn’t. I was an outsider.
I’ve written a column for several years. The emails included lots of polite comments….as well as “your thoughts are dangerous to black people,”…”Stepin Fetchit,”…”Sambo/Uncle Tom,”…”you’re betraying the race,”…et.cetra.
My sister, Lisa, whom I love dearly, tells me, “I’m ashamed to tell people that my little brother is a Republican.” We have another sister how has been a drug addict, a lesbian for a time, in and out of mental hospitals, chased by debt collectors….but Lisa never said “I’m ashamed of you.”

*All because they perceive a lack of adherence to their definition of blackness."*
From Joseph C. Phillips, “He Talk Like a White Boy”



While it is clearly too late for you, the disease has eaten away too much of your ability to think, you serve an important purpose: as an example what damage Liberalism and hate can do.



You'll never be able to change.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I dont intend on changing to a false narrative. That wont ever happen as long as I am Black. I wouldnt be the success I am now if I had allowed the silly narrative you are attempting to push be the narrative i accept.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Let's not stray from the point.

You find it 'silly" to judge people by their achievements, ....let me use the terms another American used...."I look to a day when people will not be judged by the color of their skin, but by the content of their character."


Your reputation, as judged by numerous posts revealing this, is the view that people are to be judged based solely on skin color.

  You will never be able to live down to your reputation!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Oh we are not straying from the point. I knew if I allowed you to continue posting you would eventually post something that betrayed not only your lack of intellect but your lack of comprehension.  See you posted a quote by a gentleman that felt the same way I do. That quote didnt mean dont see me as a Black person. It meant simply dont confine your observation of me to only consider my blackness.  We know this because that gentleman uttered the greatest quote in history showing his pride in being Black.

"Yes I'm Black. I'm proud of it. I'm black and I'm beautiful."
-MLK


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That is a change of subject.

No one said not to be proud of one's skin color....just that it is simply insane to agree with this:
"...that no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”


I understand why'd you'd like to undermine the issue.....even you must see how psychotic the view of 'Skin Color " über alles."' is.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Obviously you are not Black. Since youre not Black i cant help your ignorance in regard to your disbelief in the statement.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





"Obviously you are not Black. Since youre not Black i cant help your ignorance in regard to your disbelief in the statement."

Only one with the insanity and obsessions that you evidence would find that only one with a black skin could have an informed....and eminently correct....opinion of the issue.


In all and honest appreciation,I would have been less able to prove my point about Liberalism and Liberal-infected blacks without your input.

There is no doubt that MLK, Jr would have recognized you as a psychotic, unable to judge reality.
The hatred that has been stoked by Liberals/Democrats has reduced you to the parrot that you have become.

*Darkness cannot drive out darkness: 
only light can do that. 
Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that.

Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr.*




Funny, in a sad way, is you not recognizing that the racist in the discussion......
....is you.

rac·ism
ˈrāˌsizəm/
_noun_

the belief that *all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race,* especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior to another race or races. Google


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Small people always think great people are crazy. Its just what small people do.  In time your descendants will see the truth in my words.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





It's OK.

You've served your purpose.

Thanks, and you're dismissed.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I know its ok. I allow it to be. 

I always serve my purpose. Mostly its to show you your own inherent ignorance.

Youre welcome but I think I will stick around to teach you more if say anything else thats as ignorant as your current topic.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




"Youre welcome but I think I will stick around to teach you more if say anything else thats as ignorant as your current topic."


OK...ok....as you demand....I'll spank you further.


" I use the term so many times a day, I can't even count. When the teenagers sitting on milk crates outside my house in Brooklyn get rowdy playing cards late at night on a school night. When the man-boys on the corner see my wedding ring as just a challenge rather than something to respect. Whenever I turn on BET, period. Ghet-to."
From "Ghettonation," by Cora Daniels


Now...since you admit that the pathology of Eric Holder....this:
"....no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person" ....your view as well, the 'Melanist" view....

How about elucidating the commonality of 'teenagers sitting on milk crates outside my house in Brooklyn get rowdy playing cards late at night on a school night. When the man-boys on the corner see my wedding ring as just a challenge rather than something to respect'.....

....the the accomplished black doctor, lawyer, or President?


Do you begin to see how truly unbalanced you appear to normal folks?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I only see that you are unbalanced. Who is Cora Daniels anyway?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



1. "Who is Cora Daniels anyway?"
*"Cora Daniels* is an African-American author who has written on issues of African-American culture. She is now teaching writing and reporting at New York University's Arthur L. Carter Journalism Institute."
Cora Daniels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Starting to see why it was so amusing when you suggested that you were the 'intellectual and I, the ignorant'?


2. I notice you were fazed by this query:
" I use the term so many times a day, I can't even count. When the teenagers sitting on milk crates outside my house in Brooklyn get rowdy playing cards late at night on a school night. When the man-boys on the corner see my wedding ring as just a challenge rather than something to respect. Whenever I turn on BET, period. Ghet-to."
From "Ghettonation," by Cora Daniels


Now...since you admit that the pathology of Eric Holder....this:
"....no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person" ....is your view as well, the 'Melanist" view....

How about elucidating the commonality of 'teenagers sitting on milk crates outside my house in Brooklyn get rowdy playing cards late at night on a school night. When the man-boys on the corner see my wedding ring as just a challenge rather than something to respect'.....

....the the accomplished black doctor, lawyer, or President?


Want another chance?

Better take it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I've always seen why you are amusing. You think what some random person says makes you correct.  Why do you think Cora pov is correct?

You may have been fazed but i wasnt. You still havent explained what that had to do with Blacks viewing themselves as a group bonded by common experiences.  Why have you struggled to do this?

I dont need another chance. I need you to explain yourself.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Good thing you took the opportunity I availed....

Else, I'd have written this:

Gee....after this claim..."  I think I will stick around to teach you more if say anything else thats as ignorant as your current topic.".....
....the milk-weed guy ran off and hid.

Seems I beat some reality into him.



Good thing he did...I was preparing to spank him some more, with ths from Daniels' book:

"It is the mind-set that thinks it is acceptable to be playing cards on the street to all hours on a school night instead of doing homework. The mind-set that thinks the M words-  monogamy and marriage- are bad language. The mind-set that thinks that it is fine to bounce, baby, bounce in some video, as if that makes it any different from performing such a display on a table, a pole, on some john's lap, or on the corner. And a mind-set that thinks a record deal and a phat beat in the background makes it okay to say...to say- well, I do know what bad language is, so I won't say. Most of all, ghetto is a mind-set that embraces the worst. It is the embodiment of expectations that have gotten too-dangerously-low."


And, based on that, how does he support this absurd view:


"....no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person" ....your view as well, the 'Melanist" view....

Where, exactly, is  the commonality of 'playing cards on the street to all hours on a school night instead of doing homework. The mind-set that thinks the M words-  monogamy and marriage- are bad language. The mind-set that thinks that it is fine to bounce, baby, bounce in some video, as if that makes it any different from performing such a display on a table, a pole, on some john's lap, or on the corner. And a mind-set that thinks a record deal and a phat beat in the background makes it okay to say...to say- well, I do know what bad language is,'

....with the accomplished black doctor, lawyer, or President?


Bet you're wishing about now, that you had the education I have, huh?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Good think you took the opportunity I availed....
> 
> Else, I'd have written this:
> 
> ...


I dont know where you got your education but its a great thing I didnt have to suffer through it. I'm glad I got instead a quality education. 

Now are you finished stalling?  Please answer my questions.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





" Why do you think Cora pov is correct?"

Did you miss this?
*"Cora Daniels* is an African-American author who has written on issues of African-American culture. She is now teaching writing and reporting at New York University'sArthur L. Carter Journalism Institute."
Cora Daniels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Not just I....seems the university also found Ms. Daniels as exhibiting an expertise on African-American culture.....
...sooooo, who proclaims your 'expertise'????


Ready to admit that you're simply an insecure fool hiding behind skin color?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Good think you took the opportunity I availed....
> ...





"I dont know where you got your education..."

At a little school with the best fight song in the nation!




Thanks for asking.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Havin' fun yet?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


No I didnt miss it. That doesnt explain why you think her POV is correct. Can you explain why you believe so?

Many people proclaim my expertise even though I dont use that as a barometer as far as credibility and truth.  Only sheep are impressed by what others think is credible.

Are you ready to answer my questions yet?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


No wonder you arent that intelligent.  You think a college is really an education.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





"Many people proclaim my expertise...."

And, we have a winner in the category of "Unintentional Humor"!!!!!


The people cheer!



C'mon, now.....'buffoon' is hardly the same as 'expert.'


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




 "You think a college is really an education."


Pleeezzzzzeeee!
Put that as your sig!!!!!!!


I double-dog dare ya'!!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


You shouldnt be a buffoon then. You should try to answer my questions. I can tell when you are running. You always avoid answering the question. Its what lets me know that you were trained instead of having intellect. You cant seem to think beyond what you were told.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Its a well know truth. Its amusing to me that you are proud of being trained instead of educated.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





   What more proof than your post is necessary to prove that all that's necessary here is the ability to fog a mirror....not a brain, not an IQ....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





 The trouble with you is that you lack the power of comprehension but not the power to type.    Waiting for you to say something intelligent is like putting a candle in the window for Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I cause you trouble because I am smarter than you. Your intellect is very dull and your points are scripted by those that lead you around by the nose. You dont have to take it. You can educate yourself and climb out of your vat of stupidity.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...






My advice: continue to do what you do best,...lie, and make others despise you.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


i dont take advice from people that arent very intelligent such as yourself. The only people that despise me have very primitive intellects and lack the ability to comprehend the truth.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I typed 'moron' into my GPS, and guess what? I'm at your front door.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I dont see you. I am standing at my front door. If you are here your physical stature must be in direct ratio to your intellect. I will try to see if i can spot you with my magnifying glass.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Look at the bright side of the lesson I've taught you today:
Consider it a small price to pay for fame! 

And by small I mean huge, and by fame I mean humiliation.



And...you can continue to maintain your well-earned reputation as a dunce by never wavering from the view that skin color is more important than values or achievements.

In fact....consider it an order!


----------



## Camp (Oct 10, 2016)

Does the OP have a clue about how racist this thread is?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


I am appalled you think stupidity has a bright side.  It may be slightly amusing such low intellect people like you exist but its really very sad.

I see you are running away again while trying to advance a narrative only you believe.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Camp said:


> Does the OP have a clue about how racist this thread is?




Gads, you're not just a dunce, but for you to imagine you can intimidate me, one can only wonder how you find your way back to that split-level Port-a-Potty you call home.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Self-awareness is not a part of your make-up, is it.

Here....let me help: 
When you're dead, you don't know you're dead: it's only a reality for others. And that relates to you: it's the same when you're stupid.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 10, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Self awareness is what I am all about. Its what I preach.

You cant help me. You cant even help yourself yet.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 13, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> *
> 
> "...Country and Western, .... *the black experience in country music.* Louis found it hard to understand why so many others of his race failed to connect with this music: *it spoke of rural poverty, of love, of despair, of faithfulness and infidelity, and these were experiences known to all men, black as well as white. *
> ...




I have a question. Since you have an affinity for associating Black people(in general) with "liberalism"and often pontificate on the condition and personal preferences of the Black population (in general) with cut and paste threads, quoting Thomas Sowell among others, what is your opinion on the shift of Asian voters from Republican to Democrat?

Of course I am assuming like many here that you see Democrats as "liberals" and Republicans as "conservatives".

And since you happen to be Asian (I recall several here saying that you are) I thought that you may have some insight into the voting patterns of your own demographic.


Or, I could just start a thread titled:

 "There are Asian folks, then there are folks who are Asian"

How Asian Americans Became Democrats


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> ...





1. " Since you have an affinity for associating Black people(in general) with "liberalism"...
As you are hinting that I would be wrong in observing that relationship, one is led to believe that your entire post may be wrong.
And, as you are attempting to change the subject of the thread....you recognize, from the start, that you are sensitive about the truth that I provide.

The actual subject being explored is this:
*Skin color....all that matters.
For this  über-Liberal, lawyer, doctor, whatever....it is exactly the same as being a mugger or a drug dealer.

Sick, huh?

So.....who is the black successful professional who cannot see any further than race?

*
Now....why do you fear that exposition?



2. "...with cut and paste threads,..."

'Cut and paste' is a method of presentation. It is a well recognized and well accepted method on the college level, and has no bearing on the accuracy or truth of one's position.
The obvious...and correct ....conclusion is that you're attempting  to combat my well-constructed posts with an assumed  smear....but you don't know why is should be considered a smear....

...you're simply a fool with no concrete answer to the posts you hate....so you throw out a cliché you've heard, and hope it works.

Seems not to.



3. Care to consider the question being asked in the thread, rather than trying to avoid it?
Is Eric Holder correct in stating * that skin color is all that counts:* "...*there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”

In short....are you a racist, too?



4. "...quoting Thomas Sowell..."
Are you suggesting a pejorative attached to Dr. Sowell?


5. "...I am assuming like many here that you see Democrats as "liberals" and Republicans as "conservatives".
I don't care to change the subject.



6. "And since you happen to be Asian (I recall several here saying that you are) I thought that you may have some insight into the voting patterns of your own demographic.

Or, I could just start a thread titled:

 "There are Asian folks, then there are folks who are Asian"

a. Please go right ahead and start any thread you like....I'm not only not offended, I thrive on debate and discussion....that's why you are invited here.

b. Why would you consider "There are black folks, and there are folks who are black" defamatory....unless you are offended to have it made clear that not all blacks think alike.
Unless like most Liberals, you cannot abide a difference of opinion.
I quote the icons of Feminism/Liberalism,...

... according to Simone de Beauvoir in an interview with Betty Friedan is *“No woman should be authorized to stay at home and raise her children. Society should be totally different. Women should not have that choice precisely because if there is such a choice, too many women will make that one.”* “Sex, Society, and the Female Dilemma,” Saturday Review, June 14, 1975, p. 18.

a.     Like all totalitarian movements, the goal is not to give more freedom, but to take away choice.


Eric Holder's....and your.....doctrine for blacks, huh?



How'd you like that use of 'Cut and Paste'?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 13, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Where did I state that I was offended? Or that I am a liberal? Do you know me personally? Or are you assuming that because I am not stroking your gargantuan ego?

 I'm not, nor would I allow myself to grant the power to an innocuous stranger on the Internet to offend me.

Again, I ask do you consider Democrats to be liberal and Republicans to be conservative?

And if you do, why do feel that 73% of Asian voters are now voting Democrat?

I cannot raise the question more simply thn that.

Lastly, as far as your "cut and paste" evasive answer, it was obvioysly a little on the wordy side and lacked substance.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2016)

*There are black folks, and there are folks who are black.*




*"Black Conservative Woman Stands Up to Racist Liberal Insults*
BY PJ STAFF SEPTEMBER 13, 2016
CHAT 114 COMMENTS
Whoa! Things got fiery today on a Newsmax TV show. Stacy Washington, a black Trump supporter, criticized the left-wing commentator who had accused her of supporting racism. Then all hell broke loose. The two women had a fight on air, leading Washington to ask whether the liberal thought she owned her because of her skin color. "
Black Conservative Woman Stands Up to Racist Liberal Insults


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




1. "Where did I state that I was offended? "
"...innocuous stranger on the Internet to offend me."
"The lady doth protest too much, methinks"
I believe we can leave that determination up to any readers of your post.

Pretty clear that the title brought you running.


2.  "Or are you assuming that because I am not stroking your gargantuan ego?"
You may have a point there.
Please....proceed immediately to said 'stroking.'


3. "Again, I ask do you consider Democrats to be liberal and Republicans to be conservative?"
Again...if you are not 'offended,' why the attempts to  change the subject from this:
*Skin color....all that matters.
For this über-Liberal, lawyer, doctor, whatever....it is exactly the same as being a mugger or a drug dealer.

Sick, huh?

So.....who is the black successful professional who cannot see any further than race?

*
3. "Lastly, as far as your "cut and paste" evasive answer, it was obvioysly a little on the wordy side and lacked substance."
See...now I've reduced you to lying, as my recitation of the definition of 'cut and paste' was to the point and correct.

And now, I'm going to have to put you in your place:
This is on a college level...so it may be a bit above you....

a. Citing an authority with an established reputation is better, of course, than citing someone whose credentials are not so lofty. (http://www.ccc.commnet.edu/mla/practical_guide.shtml)

Composition Patterns: Developing an Argument

b. What has been pejoratively referred to as ‘simply cut and paste,’ is, in fact, *carefully chosen to substantiate a point. *Is the information covered fact, opinion, or propaganda? Facts can usually be verified; opinions, though they may be based on factual information, evolve from the interpretation of facts.(http://www.library.cornell.edu/olinuris/ref/research/skill26.htm#LinkReason)

c. *A valid objection to this selection of sources may be the type of audience being addressed. *Is the ‘pasted selection’ aimed at a specialized or a general audience? Do you find the level ‘over your head’ or is this source too elementary? Ibid.

d. Are you objecting to the author's credentials--institutional affiliation (where he or she works), educational background, past writings, or experience? *Or simply looking for a weapon to attack the post? This, of course, would be puerile.*

e. Providing summaries or outlines of a source is valid *as long as a link to the original is provided, and the author’s meaning is conveyed.*

f. Nor is it necessary to insert one’s own language if the original article is simply abbreviated, with link provided.

g. *What has been called ‘cut and paste’ is frequently the message board version of footnotes and endnotes of an academic essay. “*…footnotes were declared outmoded just before the era of the word-processors which make using footnotes so much easier. Still, because of its relative ease in both writing and reading, parenthetical documentation is greatly preferred by most instructors.” http://www.ccc.commnet.edu/mla/practical_guide.shtml


While a public message board is the exact venue for giving opinions no matter their provenance, their attachment to reality, or even whether they are on a cognitive wavelength of any human on the planet, *one should invest more credence to those that are able to show relevance, documentation and/or links.* And, of course, a sense of humor.


So....in both academia and on message boards, cut and paste is applicable, and suggested.
Don't you wish you had the ability to do so?


Hurts, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2016)

"....leading Washington to ask whether the liberal thought she owned her because of her skin color."
Black Conservative Woman Stands Up to Racist Liberal Insults


Seems there are black folks, and then there are folks who are black.


Did I just hit another home run with this thread....OR WHAT!!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 13, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






Gee.....I prevented you from changing the subject...and you ran and hid.


What could be so disheartening about the concept under discussion....except that my premise is so totally correct that you couldn't dispute it.

*Skin color....all that matters.
For this über-Liberal, lawyer, doctor, whatever....it is exactly the same as being a mugger or a drug dealer.

Sick, huh?

So.....who is the black successful professional who cannot see any further than race?




*
So...we can stipulate that you agree with Holder....and can find no way to support the racist view.

Excellent

Take care, now.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 13, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No, I did not "run and hide", and you did not "prevent me" from doing anything.

  The fact is that I have other more important things to do than to keep asking you a question over and over that you refuse to answer. 

Therefore, I could only assume that you are incapable of doing so because you are ignorant of facts that  pertain to your own demographic.

But I will answer YOUR question regarding this pointless topic.

Eric Holder's thoughts, opinions and actions have no importance to me, and no I do not agree with him.

So there is your answer, and no need for an abundance of worthless words.

So do you vote Democrat like the majority of Asian voters?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




"But I will answer YOUR question regarding this pointless topic.

Eric Holder's thoughts, opinions and actions have no importance to me, and no I do not agree with him.

So there is your answer, and no need for an abundance of worthless words."


Nay, nay....you didn't answer the question.

The question was whether Holder's description of blacks was deeply and interminably racist....

...and.....are you?

This is the salient quote:

*Skin color....all that matters.
For this über-Liberal, lawyer, doctor, whatever....it is exactly the same as being a mugger or a drug dealer.

Sick, huh?

So.....who is the black successful professional who cannot see any further than race?



*
Now....to help you formulate your response, should you be brave enough to pen one,......
rac•ism
ˈrāˌsizəm/
noun

1.    the belief that *all members of each race possess characteristics or abilities specific to that race, especially so as to distinguish it as inferior or superior* to another race or races. Google



Take your time.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 14, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I understand the definition of racism probably much more so than you do, since I've experienced it firsthand, so spare me the cut and pastes from the thesaurus, because English happens to be my native language.

Using your logic, he IS racist by default because he is a "liberal" and he happens to be a Democrat......So, does that also mean that since 73% of Asians vote democrat, that they are also racist? 

Does that include you as well?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





I am soooo sorry, my friend.
But...you've run out of opportunities.
I've given you ample chances to respond....but....either you have a severe case of Attention Deficit Disorder.....

...*.or a deathly fear of the truth, which is that you are an inveterate racist.
*


Hence....this bit of unintentional humor:
"I understand the definition of racism probably much more so than you do, since I've *experienced it firsthand,...*"

It's simply Karma....as *you, a revealed racist*....seem to have been awarded exactly what you deserved.



Now....toddle off and meet your fate.

And no more whining.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 14, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




I HAVE responded to YOUR questions twice already  but I will not repeat myself again  just to entertain you.

What makes me a "revealed racist"? Is it the fact that I placed a mirror in front of you and you didn't like the reflection?

Is it because I pointed out that 73% of YOUR demographic has shifted towards voting Democrat?

Or is it because I asked your opinion as to why that is?

You aren't fooling me with your duck and dodge semantics.

You lack substance, intelligence and above all life experience, but you are abundantley ignorant.

Yes, I have experienced and seen racism, probably long before you were even born, but I harbor no bitterness about it  nor do I harbor any hatred for anyone because of it.

Your ineffective facade is clearly defined by your style of posting.

You cut and paste links, preface them with with several words then deflect any direct questions with accusations of racism.....a term that you have ONLY read about from the shelter and  safety of your books and your computer.

You won't answer MY question because YOU don't have an answer.

Or, you know the answer but will not state it. If 73% of Asian voters, vote Democrat, then based on what you post, you likely have quite a few racist people in your immediate circle and are ashamed to admit it.

So yes indeed , I am going to run along now, you do not posses the maturity to even attempt to have and adult conversation with.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



"I HAVE responded to YOUR questions already, but I will not repeat myself just to entertain you."

Not yet.

But....since you're begging...OK...another chance: is Holder a racist...and do you agree with him?


Well???


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 14, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Are 73% of Asian voters racist for voting Democrat? Which likely makes them liberal(by your definition) as well?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




But....since you're begging...OK...another chance:* is Holder a racist...and do you agree with him?*


Well???

What are you afraid of?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 14, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




I answered your question But your avoiding my question has substantiated YOUR fear, as well as your shame.

Now, one more time sweetie, why do you think that 73% of Asian voters are voting Democrat? 

What changed? It has not always been that way.

Don't you have any interest in your own demographic?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Sooo sorry....but you can't get off the hook.
When asked to explain the passage, *Holder replied*, “It really says that… I am not the tall U.S. attorney, I am not the thin United States Attorney. *I am the black* United States attorney. And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”




But....since you're begging...OK...another chance:* is Holder a racist...and do you agree with him?*


Well???

What are you afraid of?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 14, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Obviously your shame is overwhelming you. And just because 73% of Asian voters voted Democrat and are likely liberal,  that doesn't make you a racist too.

Feel better now, sweetie?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




You may try your best to change the subject....but, clearly, your best is never good enough.

The title of the thread to which you voluntarily subscribed is 

*There Are Black Folks, and There Are Folks Who Are Black.*


Seems I proved my point, and, as a bonus....proved you to be a coward.

True?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 14, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



False. I answered your question several posts ago. 

So you don't have a point to prove.

But what you DID prove is that you are obviously ashamed of the fact that 73% of Asian voters vote Democratic.....and probably did not even know that until I told you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Gee....you keep lying...."False. I answered your question several posts ago"...saying this over and over, while the simplest proof would be an answer.


But....
This was fun, wasn't it?

Now...next time you imagine that you're in my league...

.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 14, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



In "YOUR league"???? Now that was really funny. 

You have yet to reach adulthood sweetie.

But the Bronx Tale WAS a good movie


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 14, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Far younger than you.....yet utterly destroyed you!

True?


Indefatigable and undefeatable!!!!


And the best you could do was to attempt to change the subject from your racism.


True?



And, yes...a fine film.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 15, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Words on a message board in cyber space from some hermit who is obsessed with Eric Holdet "destroys" someone.?
Are you serious?

This is nothing but entertainment to normal individuals.

You really should get out from behind your computer monitor and see more of the real world babycakes.


If your victories in life are played out in this forum, you aren't doing much living.


While you're at it, educate yourself as to why 73% of your demographic votes Democrat.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




1. The title of the thread is quite specific.
It brought you running...but you are afraid, it seems, to remain on that topic.

Clearly...like the proverbial eunuch in the harem...you'd like to, but you just can't.


2. Say please, and I'll give you a chance to get off your knees...

OK...here:
*....we have the view of Eric Holder, that skin color is all that counts:* "...*there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”

Are you ready to admit that you agree with this clearly racist position?


Speak up, you wimp.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 15, 2016)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Have read your repetitious prattle enough to be able to quote it verbatim.

If Eric Holder being a liberal and a Democrat is what makes his belief system what it is, then the 73% of Asian voters who vote Democrat must share his sentiments .correct?

And that males them racist as well, correct?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 15, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Hi!

This is the thread...
*"There Are Black Folks, And There Are Folks Who Are Black"*

It explores the racism as represented by *Liberal/Democrat Eric Holder*, in his statement 
"… I am not the tall U.S. attorney, I am not the thin United States Attorney. I am the black United States attorney. And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”

The juxtaposition is the view of black playwright and conservative, *Zora Neale Hurston, *who wrote  
*“All your skin folks ain’t your kin folks. 
And all your color ain’t your kind!” 


Soooo.....with which one do you agree?

*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 19, 2016)

I just came upon the following ...and this seemed to be the appropriate thread in which to note it.....


"The Afro-American has been heir to the myths that
it's better to be poor than rich,
lower-class rather than middle or upper,
easygoing rather than industrious,
extravagant rather than thrifty,
and atheletic rather than academic."
A challenging quote from author Ishmael Reed


That view....myth.....is what Liberalism has bequeathed to black America.
If one subscribes to the Eric Holder view, that all black folks are the same....

....living via government largesse is the best they can expect.


----------



## Liberty777 (Oct 19, 2016)

BlackAsCoal said:


> Black people don't listen to country music, don't pay much attention to NASCAR.
> 
> Where is the problem?


I'll have to disagree with them not listening to country but NASCAR I might agree, hell most whites I know think it's to damn boring


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 21, 2016)

As demonstrated in this thread....not all black folks are the same.

Here's a case in point.....this hysterical vid by black Trump supporters, Diamond and Silk


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> *
> 
> "...Country and Western, .... *the black experience in country music.* Louis found it hard to understand why so many others of his race failed to connect with this music: *it spoke of rural poverty, of love, of despair, of faithfulness and infidelity, and these were experiences known to all men, black as well as white. *
> ...



Like you would know. You read a novel written by someone black and now you are here running your mouth.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> ...





*"There Are Black Folks, And There Are Folks Who Are Black"*

It explores the racism as represented by *Liberal/Democrat Eric Holder*, in his statement 
"… I am not the tall U.S. attorney, I am not the thin United States Attorney. I am the black United States attorney. And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”

The juxtaposition is the view of black playwright and conservative, *Zora Neale Hurston, *who wrote 
*“All your skin folks ain’t your kin folks. 
And all your color ain’t your kind!” 



Soooo......turns out I do know, huh?*


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Well the problem with your post is that Holder represented no racism. Then you represent Zora Hurston as a black playwright. So what this shows is you are an idiot.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Your problem is that you lie.

Anyone for whom the color of their skin is their claim to fame is a fool....i.e., you.

Eric Holder claimed a kinship with criminals due to melanin.
Proof, that he never should have been given the office he had....and whoever put him in that position is as much a low-life as you are.


Any questions?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Nah I don't lie. You're just an idiot who read a novel and wants to run your mouth online. You're just another loser who can't read and who doesn't even post complete statements made while making claims that are untrue.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 14, 2017)

* In 2009, he quipped that “in things racial” Americans form “a nation of cowards.” In 1996, he told The Washington Post that for 25 years he carried in his wallet a quote from a black preacher that, “No matter how affluent, educated and mobile [a black person] becomes, his race defines him more particularly than anything else.” To which **Mr. Holder** added: “It really says that … I am not the tall U.S. attorney, I am not the thin U.S. attorney. I am the black U.S. attorney. And [the preacher] was saying that no matter how successful you are, there’s a common cause that bonds the black U.S. attorney with the black criminal or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”*

Don't fuck with me little kid. I'm a grown ass man.  You're a sorry ass piece of lying garbage.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I've documented everything I posted....Holder's own words.
Of course, it was unnecessary to prove you a fool: you do it all by yourself.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> * In 2009, he quipped that “in things racial” Americans form “a nation of cowards.” In 1996, he told The Washington Post that for 25 years he carried in his wallet a quote from a black preacher that, “No matter how affluent, educated and mobile [a black person] becomes, his race defines him more particularly than anything else.” To which **Mr. Holder** added: “It really says that … I am not the tall U.S. attorney, I am not the thin U.S. attorney. I am the black U.S. attorney. And [the preacher] was saying that no matter how successful you are, there’s a common cause that bonds the black U.S. attorney with the black criminal or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”*
> 
> Don't fuck with me little kid. I'm a grown ass man.  You're a sorry ass piece of lying garbage.




You can't be this stupid....can you????

I said Holder was a racist, and found bond with criminals who share his skin color.....

....and you prove it: "*bonds the black U.S. attorney with the black criminal "
*
*QED.....he's a racist, and you're an imbecile.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> ...


PC babbles on, nothing more.  She cannon analyze material, hers or others, in the slightest.  Ask her to do so, and she will call you a liberal.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Yep they were Holders words whereby he quoted what a preacher said.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > * In 2009, he quipped that “in things racial” Americans form “a nation of cowards.” In 1996, he told The Washington Post that for 25 years he carried in his wallet a quote from a black preacher that, “No matter how affluent, educated and mobile [a black person] becomes, his race defines him more particularly than anything else.” To which **Mr. Holder** added: “It really says that … I am not the tall U.S. attorney, I am not the thin U.S. attorney. I am the black U.S. attorney. And [the preacher] was saying that no matter how successful you are, there’s a common cause that bonds the black U.S. attorney with the black criminal or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”*
> ...



No one gives a damn what you said.  Holder said nothing racist. You just can't make up racism any tome you want.

There are blacks and there are asians who need to shut the fuck up about blacks.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Black skin is more important than criminality to the Att'y General??????????

"Yep they were Holders words..."

You're a moron.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





"No one gives a damn what you said."

You do.

That's why you're back squealing like the stuck pig you are.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 16, 2017)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




"Then you represent Zora Hurston as a black playwright. "

Sure looks that way, you dope.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Too bad he didn't say that.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 16, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Not really. I'm just beating your ass in a debate.

You're an Asian, you ain't black. Shut up.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 17, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. In John Connolly's novel "The Reapers," the protagonist, a black man, meditates on the sort of music he enjoys,* Country and Western, and that most blacks can't seem to favor this genre.\
> ...


Not all country music lovers are celebrating the Confederacy. Those that are celebrate their Southern heritage, which does not make them racist.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 17, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





That word 'racist'.....one has a high degree of difficulty squeezing any definition that doesn't refer to some 'thought crime' out of the fools who never questioned the indoctrination they received in government schooling.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Want another chance?

Sure....



Now.....I've proven that you don't read.....

What's your explanation for this indictment?






Overall, white homes had 2.5 times as many books as black homes. But the most surprising finding is that the top quintile of black homes reported having fewer books (69) than the bottom quintile of white homes (71).



Now....don't slither off and try to hide....

....answer the question: who is responsible for this:
"....the top quintile of black homes reported having fewer books (69) than the bottom quintile of white homes."



I've beaten you again, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 17, 2017)

IM2 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




He sure did.

Let's prove it together:

"For much of his life, *Attorney General Eric H. Holder Jr. carried around something peculiar…an old clipping of a quote *from Harlem preacher Reverend Samuel D. Proctor. Holder put the clipping in his wallet in 1971, when he was studying history at Columbia University, and kept it in wallet after wallet over the ensuing decades. What were Proctor’s words that Holder found so compelling? *“Blackness is another issue entirely apart from class in America. No matter how affluent, educated and mobile [a black person] becomes, his race defines him more particularly than anything else.”…*When asked to explain the passage, *Holder replied*, “It really says that… I am not the tall U.S. attorney, I am not the thin United States Attorney. I am the black United States attorney. And he was saying that no matter how successful you are, *there’s a common cause that bonds the black United States attorney with the black criminal *or the black doctor with the black homeless person.”…It may seem shocking to hear these *racialist views ascribed to America’s top law enforcement officer*. But to people who have worked inside the Civil Rights Division at the Department of Justice, these attitudes are perfectly familiar."
DOJ Whistleblower J. Christian Adams Releases New Book | Video | TheBlaze.com
DOJ‘s ’Whistleblower’ in New Black Panther Case Releases Book


“Has anyone asked Holder what exactly is the “common cause” that binds the black attorney general and the black criminal? More important, what should the black attorney general do about this common cause? Should the black criminal feel empathy for the black attorney general or more likely, do the favors only flow in one direction?                                             Holder’s explanation of Proctor’s quote offers some key insights into our attorney generals’ worldview. First, being “more particular” than anything else*, skin color limits and defines Americans- in other words, race comes first for Holder.* Second, despite Americans’ widespread belief in trans-racial principles such as individual liberty and equal protection, blacks are expected to show solidarity with other blacks. And third, black law enforcement officers are expected to show this solidarity toward their racial compatriots, including black criminals.”  J. Christian Adams, “Injustice: Exposing The Racial Agenda of the Obama Justice Department,” p. 2.
 

And.....we just found yet another book you haven't read and I have:








In your face, boooyyyyeeeeeee!!!!!


----------

